# Grace Haven Rescue now on Facebook



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Catcoons rescue (Grave Haven) is now on Facebook - please follow the link and like the page. Can we please though, all use it as a serious site for the promotion of cats to be rehomed and success stories, no irrelevant chitchat or arguing; let's not have a repeat of last time. There are only two admins and CC knows who they are.

https://www.facebook.com/GraceHavenRescue

also on Twitter but as I hate twitter I don't have the link.


----------



## SamanthaGoosey (Jan 26, 2013)

Here's the new website too... Grace Haven Rescue

And here's the twitter page... https://twitter.com/GH_Rescue

Let's show some support for CC and remember to share


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

INdeed - share and ask your friends to share and their friends to share.


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

Liked and shared xx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Liked and shared on fb  also following on twitter


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

liked on fb


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thankyou, im not on facebook or twitter so i will just do the cats. xx


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> Thankyou, im not on facebook or twitter so i will just do the cats. xx


Best bet lol xx


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

i've liked it on facebook but that's about as far as my knowledge on facebook goes. i have no idea how to do anything else


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

Just saw the website, Toula is so pretty


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Shared on f/b x


----------



## GingerJasper (Oct 29, 2012)

LIked and shared. Good luck


----------



## claire8234 (Mar 8, 2013)

Liked on Facebook 

Hoping all the cats find great new homes

x


----------

